
Edward Snowden to speak at SXSW - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/04/us/sxsw-edward-snowden-speaker/index.html?c=tech
======
shurane
You might want to use the original source:
[http://sxsw.com/interactive/news/2014/monday-
march-10-edward...](http://sxsw.com/interactive/news/2014/monday-
march-10-edward-snowden-speak-sxsw-interactive-videoconference)

